# Hamster, help please



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

My hamster Indy is about a year and a half now, today I have spotted a lump in her chest, it feels firm to the touch. She is eating and still very active, her eyes are bright and the lump doesnt seem to be bothering her.
I am thinking it may be a tumour. I have read that hamsters can be prone to tumours and most are benign and can be removed by surgery. Now i love her dearly and will gert her to the vets tomorrow morning but would it be fair to put such a small creature through surgery?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed for you
trouble is putting small animals under can be dangerous 
but if it cant be helped sure will be ok 
vets know the smaller the animal is more carefull they are.


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

My dear sweet Indy is gone. Gonna miss that cheeky wee devil.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss, poor little mite


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear that,.........


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your hamster, we know how you feel, we lost our lovely Syrian hamster called Trouble on17th December with a testicular tumour.
We have lost a number of animals this year and they have all been very hard to take.
My daughter (11) wrote a poem about Trouble, which is pretty hard to read, but I think may be worth a look as it has some elements from which you can get some strength.

Trouble

Kind regards


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Thankyou all xxx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## lady_yellow (Mar 18, 2009)

Elaine said:


> My dear sweet Indy is gone. Gonna miss that cheeky wee devil.


Lady yellow : I am so sorry for your loss , i had a hamster and i found a lump on her aswell i took her to the vet and they said it was cancer , she passed away 2 years ago , she died in my hands :sad: so i know how it feels .

last year in december i got a new hamster called hunnie


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

this thread was AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGes 

ago!

XX:scared:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah i know. I just realised that i hadn't given my sympathies


----------

